# Com Port SWF 1201c



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

I bought a used SWF 1201C last week.

Only has a floppy drive to load the designs onto the machine, Ive not used floppy's for years with my zsk's being networkable.

I see from in wilcom I can add an SWF machine in the hardware options.

How does this work with wilcom? Does wilcom run the machine or just loads the designs into the machine?

I was going to install a serial card in my pc and connect to the machine using an rs232 lead, problem is i need a long one around 5/6 meters and the longest i can get is 2 meters.

I have bluetooth on my pc and have seen a bluetooth rs232 com connector on ebay and wondered if any of you had used 1 and got it working?

Many Thanks


----------



## DigitalMayhem (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: Re: Com Port SWF 1201c*



philipfirth83 said:


> I was going to install a serial card in my pc and connect to the machine using an rs232 lead, problem is i need a long one around 5/6 meters and the longest i can get is 2 meters.
> 
> 
> 
> Many Thanks


http://www.microcenter.com/product/201144/DB9_Male_to_Female_Extension_Cable_25_Foot

Sent from my LTEvo.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't have Wilcom... That being said, my guess says by 'adding' SWF in the machine profile, it will use that for certain presets in determining stitch lengths, fills, etc.

You might want to look into a USB floppy drive... You will need some way to get the files from the PC onto a floppy to load them into the machine. My SWF has both 3.5 floppy and USB, it all depends on what year the machine was made. As we say in the computer world, welcome to state of the ark...


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

Adding SWF in the machine values sets the presets, this is in a different section under Hardware. Only certain machines are listed and looking at the manual (Wilcom) it will either run the machine or form a direct connection to transfer the files.

Luckily SWF is listed.

I use a usb floppy drive (connects to pc) at the min and have floppy's just a pain to do and time consuming when im used to loading up from my network.

Ive took a gamble on the bluetooth rs232 and hopefully will be here in the morning. I will report back if it works or not


----------



## philipfirth83 (Aug 17, 2012)

Well the Bluetooth RS232 arrived yesterday and Ive got it working this morning, Setup was fairly easy.

I can now send my designs to the machine wirelessly using bluetooth from Wilcom using the stitch manager.

If anyone wants a guide or what to order let me know


----------



## enewbold (Oct 17, 2010)

philipfirth83 said:


> Well the Bluetooth RS232 arrived yesterday and Ive got it working this morning, Setup was fairly easy.
> 
> I can now send my designs to the machine wirelessly using bluetooth from Wilcom using the stitch manager.
> 
> If anyone wants a guide or what to order let me know


Hey there, my friend. I just purchase a 1501 and would love to have the instllation procedure you went through!

Thanks,
Ed Newbold
enewbold @ gmail . com


----------



## Friday's (Jan 20, 2008)

Any chance I could get this info also. What bluetooth rs232 did you buy as you can purchase some on eBay for $5 not sure they will work.

Thx


----------



## wodanaz (Sep 30, 2018)

Hi,
I have the same problem. Can you give me what cable and which adapter did you buy?


----------

